# LTA09201B trade for LTA04767B



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

wtb boss LTA04767B (chevy 99-10) or trade a LTA09201B (chevy 11 & up) for one. the 2011 and newer mount was new this year and has not seen much use at all.


----------



## Jayhagie1969 (Dec 6, 2019)

grf_1000 said:


> wtb boss LTA04767B (chevy 99-10) or trade a LTA09201B (chevy 11 & up) for one. the 2011 and newer mount was new this year and has not seen much use at all.


Is this mount still available?


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

5 years later..? Dont get your hopes up.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm thinking this is no longer available or relevant so I'm going to close this out


----------

